# Is there a video on replacing an Evinrude 9.9 impeller?



## bobcat_fisherman (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been trying to find one online but not having much luck. I've never replaced an impeller and I'm thinking about taking mine apart this weekend to check the condition and replace if needed.

Does anyone have a video of this or a photo heavy description? I'm more of a visual learner.

As a newbie to messing with the lower unit, is this tricky or should I be able to take it apart fairly easily?


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 2, 2012)

It really is not very difficult bobcat. You can do it  Here are some pics from ramblings since I don't have any on my computer about how to do it. We will help walk you through it if need be also  What year 9.9 do you have, and has it been in salt water? Putting it in forward gear is the thing to remember, to get access to the shift disconnect. After that it is cake baby. 

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Lower_unit.htm


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Mar 2, 2012)

It's a 76'. I'm pretty sure its never been in saltwater.


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 2, 2012)

I did it on my mariner 15, it was not bad at all. There was 4 bolts holding the the lower unit to the "middle" unit and then you have to disconnect the shift linkage too. The bottom should drop off, it may need a little "nudge", use a block of wood to tap it. The impeller is in a housing and is driven by the drive shaft. housing usually has about 4 screws holding it down. It all slides off the top of the drive shaft, be careful not to lose any parts. Keyway between the shaft and impeller is very small and easy to lose. There are some impeller replacement videos on youtube, watch a couple of those even if its for a different motor, it should be similar. Use some oil on the impeller when putting it in, it will slide in easier that way.
Tim


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Mar 5, 2012)

Are there any tricks I need to know about? Does the shaft need to be lined up a certain way when re-installing it? Do I need to grease anything while in there? Etc?


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 5, 2012)

Shaft does not need to be lined up in any particular way, the splines just need to be fully engaged. When the lower unit goes back on fully (should not be forced at all), shaft is good. Make sure the shaft is clean before removing impeller and putting new one on. Clean corrosion / dirt from everywhere you see it, if anywhere. Pay attention to the shift linkage length so when you reconnect, shifting should be right again although that was an easy adjustment on my motor.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Mar 5, 2012)

This may sound stupid but I'm a newbie. When I drop the lower unit is lower unit oil going to leak out anywhere or is it all contained in a separate part of the lower unit?


----------



## Boat Oar (Mar 5, 2012)

I just pulled the lower unit off my '66 9.5 today. I removed the drain plugs and drained it first. Seems like a good idea so you can check for water as long as you have it off. The


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 5, 2012)

No oil will leak out when you drop the lower unit bobcat, it is all contained and you will see why when you drop it out.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats good. I just changed the lower unit oil last weekend and wouldn't want it going to waste.

Is there a gasket that needs to be replaced when putting the lower unit back on?


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2012)

I found this online, hope it helps.

[youtube]BiQNhFYFvdQ[/youtube]


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 6, 2012)

No gasket to replace


----------

